# Looking for ECM coding for Euro C5 S6 with manual trans.



## urjetta16v (Mar 13, 2003)

Getting everything together to put a 6spd in my S6. Do I need a new ECM or can I recode the one I have? I was an Audi dealer tech for a while and I am assuming I will need an engine control module from a european car with a manual. But I have seen some mention of recoding the US module.
Anyone have a list of the possible codes for manual trans S6s?
Thanks for the help.
Bjorn


----------

